# A rider fabricated an accident to uber for insurance claim, what's next?



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT, 
Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
It is clear that this rider is trying to make a fradulent insurance claim.
The insurance company asked me to provide my security camera recordings so they can clear up the case quickly, but unfortunately, my camera automatically deleted the recording of that particular trip. ( where there was no shock detection, camera deleted this normal driving recording to recover memory). Now I can't provide any video recording.I told the insurance company I can take my car for inspection just to prove there is no damage and no accident. 
Do you guys have similar experiences? How did your case turn out? 
I feel very bummed, especially when there is indeed NO accident and the rider just made it up.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


Uber brought this upon themselves
Even worse
Uber brought this upon You !

Uber Rewards Liars.

Was only a matter of time.

Until bigger & better lies for Bigger Rewards !

( Uber Also brought this upon Progressive.
I bet Progressive wont insure Uber much Longer !)


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

The fact that a rider would fabricate this story, even knowing u had a dashcam is ASTOUNDING


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber brought this upon themselves
> Even worse
> Uber brought this upon You !
> 
> ...


The rider's side of story and my vehicle condition wont match. My vehicle is in perfect cosmetic condition. 
How does the rider get away with it when nothing actually happened?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

South central mfer


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Burgundyday123 said:


> The rider's side of story and my vehicle condition wont match. My vehicle is in perfect cosmetic condition.
> How does the rider get away with it when nothing actually happened?


They have filed a claim havent they ?


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> The fact that a rider would fabricate this story, even knowing u had a dashcam is ASTOUNDING


I know this is really crazy. I still can't believe it! and uber passed it along to progressive insurance.



tohunt4me said:


> They have filed a claim havent they ?


that's why progressive insurance contacted me and gave me that claim number. They did file a claim.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

People who do this should have their cards charged a 1000 dollars. That would stop this shit immediately


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> South central mfer


I normally drive my honda car, but I drove my audi car that day, and I regretted it. I guess thats why she thinks she can take advantage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> The fact that a rider would fabricate this story, even knowing u had a dashcam is ASTOUNDING


Yet
The dascam footage is " Lost".

Its all " He Said, She Said" now.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> I know this is really crazy. I still can't believe it! and uber passed it along to progressive insurance.
> 
> 
> that's why progressive insurance contacted me and gave me that claim number. They did file a claim.


Might be worth taking her to small claims court if it's proven she lied. Lost wages and court costs. Maybe try for punitive damages for the time and emotional stress. lol


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> I normally drive my honda car, but I drove my audi car that day, and I regretted it. I guess thats why she thinks she can take advantage.


People who live in those parts of town are always looking for a freebie or hand out. Dispicable. I say f them no service for them take the bus jerkoff


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet
> The dascam footage is " Lost".
> 
> Its all " He Said, She Said" now.


thats why im so bummed! My dashcam uses a 16gb memory card and now i regretted I didn't get a larger memory card. I could only pull out the recordings after that not previous recordings, how bad this could be...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> People who do this should have their cards charged a 1000 dollars. That would stop this shit immediately


Furthermore,charge the card a 1000. If it is determined that the case was fraudulent they lose the money. Money gets held in escrow while case is pending. I mean seriously this is fing abusive and criminal


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

ABQuber said:


> Might be worth taking her to small claims court if it's proven she lied. Lost wages and court costs. Maybe try for punitive damages for the time and emotional stress. lol


Thank you! I will do that next. i just hope the insurance company will investigate and give me justice.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


Sue Uber and the pax with the help of your insurance .


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Can I really do that? should i contact my own insurance company?



The queen &#128120; said:


> Sue Uber and the pax with the help of your insurance .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Can I really do that? should i contact my own insurance company?


You should .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Insurance company never pay for bodily injured to any person who is not admitted to hospital. No doctor note means zero pay out. Insurance company wants to confirm accident from you. When you said "NO" their investigation is done. 
You just need to take a picture of your car and send it to insurance company. Rider will get nothing but only her paid fares from Uber. 
For deactivation matter, you will need to work with Uber. Deactivation will be temporary things. After inspection your car by Uber, You will be good to drive again. So work with Uber to solve the matter.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Please keep us informed

does Uber cave easy

thinking of being a pax soon


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Insurance company never pay for bodily injured to any person who is not admitted to hospital. No doctor note means zero pay out. Insurance company wants to confirm accident from you. When you said "NO" their investigation is done.
> You just need to take a picture of your car and send it to insurance company. Rider will get nothing but only her paid fares from Uber.
> For deactivation matter, you will need to work with Uber. Deactivation will be temporary things. After inspection your car by Uber, You will be good to drive again. So work with Uber to solve the matter.


Thank you so much! Knowledge is power. Your advice is so helpful!! Now I feel relieved.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> I normally drive my honda car, but I drove my audi car that day, and I regretted it. I guess thats why she thinks she can take advantage.


Had you registered your Audi at Uber to drive? Is your Audi eligible to drive RS? Seems like you did use Audi without registration. If that is the case, just don't mention about using Audi to both Uber and Uber's insurance. Just use your eligible Honda to prove the case. If rider didn't mention about Audi, your case will be stronger for your claim. If you mentioned about Audi to Uber, Your deactivation would become permanent.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Burgundyday123 said:


> My vehicle is in perfect cosmetic condition.


this doesnt matter. she filed a MINOR accident. meaning you couldve tapped someone, and then her neck all of a sudden hurt. then you and the driver agreed no damage was done, and off you go. Tada, i just gave you the same story she gave to the insurance company.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Please keep us informed
> 
> does Uber cave easy
> 
> thinking of being a pax soon


Absolutely.... want to know too. Sadly, my conscience would get to me on this front though


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Absolutely.... want to know too. Sadly, my conscience would getto me on this front though


not me...I will order the ride straight to the ER to save time.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Did they falsify a police report?


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Had you registered your Audi at Uber to drive? Is your Audi eligible to drive RS? Seems like you did use Audi without registration. If that is the case, just don't mention about using Audi to both Uber and Uber's insurance. Just use your eligible Honda to prove the case. If rider didn't mention about Audi, your case will be stronger for your claim. If you mentioned about Audi to Uber, Your deactivation would become permanent.


yes, the Audi is also registered with Uber. I registered two cars just in case my family uses the Honda. Thank you so much again for your advice! Literally got me relieved. 



flyntflossy10 said:


> this doesnt matter. she filed a MINOR accident. meaning you couldve tapped someone, and then her neck all of a sudden hurt. then you and the driver agreed no damage was done, and off you go. Tada, i just gave you the same story she gave to the insurance company.


Thank you so much!



UberBeemer said:


> Did they falsify a police report?


I don't know, but the rider did not show any concern when she left my car. I knew who she was only because progressive insurance told me about the time frame of his ride.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> yes, the Audi is also registered with Uber. I registered two cars just in case my family uses the Honda. Thank you so much again for your advice! Literally got me relieved. :smiles:


You are very welcome. If it is the case, you will need to stick with Audi and send the picture to Insurance company. Since you don't need to make any damage claim, you don't need to contact your own insurance company. Just don't make things confused to them.



Burgundyday123 said:


> I don't know, but the rider did not show any concern when she left my car. I knew who she was only because progressive insurance told me about the time frame of his ride.


If you don't have any idea who the real rider was, you may need to figure out which car was being used with rider's claim. Ask progressive about that by explaining you have been driving 2 cars with Uber.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Did this all happen today (this is how it reads to me)? If so, I'm not sure how a 16GB card could have had to write over an incident from this morning already or how Progressive has already called you.

What is the pax trying to claim her damages were? If physical, she'd probably need proof of an ER visit (and likely long term pain that can't really be determined day of an accident). I don't understand how a pax makes a claim against your insurance, but maybe they can if they say the car was involved in an accident in the app. Unless shes not trying to file a claim for money, but just report that you were in an accident? I can see a pax doing that to get a free ride, but not on a seven mile ride.

I know you said Progressive called saying a pax made a claim, but are you sure it was a pax and not another driver on the road that saw your stickers? 

This just seems like a crazy situation. I really hope it was an honest mistake and that you get this so sorted quickly! So sorry this is happening to you...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

16 GB is way too small for driving around town, let alone rideshare. You need 128 GB minimum unless you swap cards. Memory is too cheap to not get a bigger storage card.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Several points...

- The pax didn't file a claim against you. She filed a claim against Uber's insurance policy.
- It's in Uber's interest NOT to reward false claims. This works in your favor.
- Uber MUST investigate all claims. Deactivation is a normal part of the process. If they can't confirm the accident you'll be reinstated.
- I assume she's filing for medical bills and pain and suffering. If she didn't visit the doctor her claim will probably be denied.
- Finally, Uber monitors your ride for hard breaking and sudden stops. They'll have the data from the ride showing no collision, right?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Burgundyday123 said:


> I can't provide any video recording.


Neither can she then, if no accident happened involving you & your vehicle.
Worse to expect is a "3rd-party witness" who is in on the scam, but without a police report and an exchange of information, the scammers are treading thin ice.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Firstly get yourself a decent dashcam that will take larger cards. I use a Blueskysea B2W and a 400g card. Brilliant picture quality, both inside and outside. Secondly don’t put the cam on ‘loop’, as you won’t know when it is overwriting old files. Thirdly you can upload the data to your laptop or computer, for safe storage. Mate, I hate to say this, but you really haven’t helped yourself on this issue.


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Firstly get yourself a decent dashcam that will take larger cards. I use a Blueskysea B2W and a 400g card. Brilliant picture quality, both inside and outside. Secondly don't put the cam on 'loop', as you won't know when it is overwriting old files. Thirdly you can upload the data to your laptop or computer, for safe storage. Mate, I hate to say this, but you really haven't helped yourself on this issue.





Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Firstly get yourself a decent dashcam that will take larger cards. I use a Blueskysea B2W and a 400g card. Brilliant picture quality, both inside and outside. Secondly don't put the cam on 'loop', as you won't know when it is overwriting old files. Thirdly you can upload the data to your laptop or computer, for safe storage. Mate, I hate to say this, but you really haven't helped yourself on this issue.


How much did your dash cam cost


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

This is a really strange story ... I'm curious if perhaps she had multiple Uber rides and the accident was on another ride, but was coded/reported in their system as the wrong one (yours)? Definitely document anything Uber/Progressive tell you or ask you. Tell them you wish to resolve this as quickly as possible and ask them where you can bring the vehicle to meet with Progressive ASAP and have them document there is no damage consistent with the claim. Don't volunteer any additional information unsolicited.

Let us know how this pans out. Good luck!


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

I actually had the same thing happen to me. She claimed she got hurt from an accident but there was no accident. I sent the insurance multiple pictures of my vehicle the same day of the claim. I also told the adjuster there was no accident. I knew exactly who she was because it was the only ride I did that evening because I only do +45. Messed up thing was we were talking on the trip and she told me she was a lawyer.


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> You are very welcome. If it is the case, you will need to stick with Audi and send the picture to Insurance company. Since you don't need to make any damage claim, you don't need to contact your own insurance company. Just don't make things confused to them.
> 
> 
> If you don't have any idea who the real rider was, you may need to figure out which car was being used with rider's claim. Ask progressive about that by explaining you have been driving 2 cars with Uber.


Thank you so much! I just sent over my car's pictures to Progressive. I knew it was yesterday's ride in the morning because Progressive gave me the time frame of that trip, that's why I know it s the woman I sent to south central LA.

thank you so much for your reply! Yes now I know a 16gb card is not enough, the trip was yesterday's and the recording was overrided. I was really inexperienced and now I immediately bought a 128gb memory card that lasts for more days of trips, since we all know we spend a lot of time on the round. Progressive gave me the time of my ride yesterday so I figured it was that rider. I also hope this is an honest mistake...



[email protected] said:


> Did this all happen today (this is how it reads to me)? If so, I'm not sure how a 16GB card could have had to write over an incident from this morning already or how Progressive has already called you.
> 
> What is the pax trying to claim her damages were? If physical, she'd probably need proof of an ER visit (and likely long term pain that can't really be determined day of an accident). I don't understand how a pax makes a claim against your insurance, but maybe they can if they say the car was involved in an accident in the app. Unless shes not trying to file a claim for money, but just report that you were in an accident? I can see a pax doing that to get a free ride, but not on a seven mile ride.
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Did this all happen today (this is how it reads to me)? If so, I'm not sure how a 16GB card could have had to write over an incident from this morning already or how Progressive has already called you.
> 
> What is the pax trying to claim her damages were? If physical, she'd probably need proof of an ER visit (and likely long term pain that can't really be determined day of an accident). I don't understand how a pax makes a claim against your insurance, but maybe they can if they say the car was involved in an accident in the app. Unless shes not trying to file a claim for money, but just report that you were in an accident? I can see a pax doing that to get a free ride, but not on a seven mile ride.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your reply! Yes now I know a 16gb card is not enough, the trip was yesterday's and the recording was overrided. I was really inexperienced and now I immediately bought a 128gb memory card that lasts for more days of trips, since we all know we spend a lot of time on the round. Progressive gave me the time of my ride yesterday so I figured it was that rider. I also hope this is an honest mistake...

How did your case turn out? 


Ant with ten lives. said:


> I actually had the same thing happen to me. She claimed she got hurt from an accident but there was no accident. I sent the insurance multiple pictures of my vehicle the same day of the claim. I also told the adjuster there was no accident. I knew exactly who she was because it was the only ride I did that evening because I only do +45. Messed up thing was we were talking on the trip and she told me she was a lawyer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> thank you so much for your reply! Yes now I know a 16gb card is not enough, the trip was yesterday's and the recording was overrided. I was really inexperienced and now I immediately bought a 128gb memory card that lasts for more days of trips, since we all know we spend a lot of time on the round. Progressive gave me the time of my ride yesterday so I figured it was that rider. I also hope this is an honest mistake...


Keep those records to prove that you didn't have time to go fix your car. Just in case.


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> 16 GB is way too small for driving around town, let alone rideshare. You need 128 GB minimum unless you swap cards. Memory is too cheap to not get a bigger storage card.


You are right and I learnt my lesson and quickly bought it today

Good points. And yes I believe uber can monitor my rides and I pointed this out to them. They totally can check there was no sudden brake or collision right?



Coachman said:


> Several points...
> 
> - The pax didn't file a claim against you. She filed a claim against Uber's insurance policy.
> - It's in Uber's interest NOT to reward false claims. This works in your favor.
> ...


the dash cam is a decent one and it takes all memory cards. I simply thought 16gb is enough but of course i was wrong and i learnt my lesson. the moment i found i only had the footages from yesterday's afternoon not morning I was soo bummed.



Ant with ten lives. said:


> How much did your dash cam cost
> [/QUOT


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Thank you so much! I just sent over my car's pictures to Progressive. I knew it was yesterday's ride in the morning because Progressive gave me the time frame of that trip, that's why I know it s the woman I sent to south central LA.
> 
> thank you so much for your reply! Yes now I know a 16gb card is not enough, the trip was yesterday's and the recording was overrided. I was really inexperienced and now I immediately bought a 128gb memory card that lasts for more days of trips, since we all know we spend a lot of time on the round. Progressive gave me the time of my ride yesterday so I figured it was that rider. I also hope this is an honest mistake...
> 
> ...


They denied her claim.


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

It's good to know!


Ant with ten lives. said:


> They denied her claim.


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> It's good to know!


The lady that you drove that made the claim. Was she a heavy set Hispanic lady around 30 years old.

Around 5ft 3 in tall

She lived in dtla in the ghetto area


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


You guys need to stop being over-dependent on stupid dashcams that don't work. Does your replication timeline in Google maps match up with the claim?


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

She is a heavy set black lady 


Ant with ten lives. said:


> The lady that you drove that made the claim. Was she a heavy set Hispanic lady around 30 years old.
> 
> Around 5ft 3 in tall
> 
> She lived in dtla in the ghetto area


Yes, so I know which trip 


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You guys need to stop being over-dependent on stupid dashcams that don't work. Does your replication timeline in Google maps match up with the claim?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Do some investigation. Find out where she reported the accident happened at. Go to that location and get any surveillance camera footage you can. This should show you were not in an accident.

As far as your dash cam footage, if you are not retaining it long term it is pointless. Pax can have up to years if not forever to make false claims. I retain my dash cam footage both inside and outside the car cameras when ever there is a pax in the car. Footage with no PAX in the car gets dumped to save space.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

False accusations anger me. For people who do this, they should be punished with what you would have suffered if they successfully made you seem guilty. People only have the bravery to falsely accuse someone of bad stuff because they know they can get away with it or they'd only get reprimanded. If they were to suffer the true consequences of what they're falsely accusing you of, I think they wouldn't even DARE mess with anyone in this way.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> False accusations anger me. For people who do this, they should be punished with what you would have suffered if they successfully made you seem guilty. People only have the bravery to falsely accuse someone of bad stuff because they know they can get away with it or they'd only get reprimanded. If they were to suffer the true consequences of what they're falsely accusing you of, I think they wouldn't even DARE mess with anyone in this way.


Riders who make false accusation don't know what will happen to driver after they claims. They just wanted get refund (free ride) on what they've just spent. Uber and Lyft need to educate riders about driver could be losing his driving job. If Uber and Lyft do like that, riders would consider twice on making their false claims. 
Uber and Lyft just want to keep riders on their platform by making them happy. They don't care about drivers. That's why drivers need to do something but I don't see any driver's unity on fighting for it yet.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Burgundyday123 said:


> thats why im so bummed! My dashcam uses a 16gb memory card and now i regretted I didn't get a larger memory card. I could only pull out the recordings after that not previous recordings, how bad this could be...


Thats a pitfall you have to be careful of - letting it overwrite data. I first had a camera that used a 16GB card, now my current cam uses 32GB. After every 2nd shift, I download the video to my computer and keep it for 90 days. You need to be careful, cause you can get burned after you think its been too long.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet
> The dascam footage is " Lost".
> 
> Its all " He Said, She Said" now.


Yup and that would be why I just ordered a brand new Vantrue N2 Uber pro today... My old camera has missed both of my last 2 accidents and that shyt just ain't gonna happen again ... $250, camera, 256gb card, and a hardwire kit... Problem officially resolved.... This game ain't easy but I refuse to be without backup again...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Yup and that would be why I just ordered a brand new Vantrue N2 Uber pro today... My old camera has missed both of my last 2 accidents and that shyt just ain't gonna happen again ... $250, camera, 256gb card, and a hardwire kit... Problem officially resolved.... This game ain't easy but I refuse to be without backup again...


I have been running the Vantrue N2 for over a year now. I have never lost any footage. I do save all my footage and copy it to a hard drive. I swap between two quality Micro SD Cards.

Once a month I format those cards in my PC and then put them in the camera and have the camera format them for the camera. I think this has helped keep me from having any data loss issues. I have read that some people using the Vantrue N2 have experienced issues. It narrows down to cheap micro SD cards and never performing any card maintenance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

@Burgundyday123 Any updates on this? Hoping you got this resolved!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


That's a new one for me. But for starters, what she's doing is a criminal offense, possibly felony.

Two possible charges at a minimum:

1) Filing a false police report 
2) Insurance Fraud (serious)

Would attempt to press a criminal charge, against her, immediately. And/or call your insurance agent for additional steps to take. And sooner the better.

Good luck.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


This riders story has no legs and won't make it far. She is hoping for an insurance company settlement with a bluff.

She has no police report, no corresponding recipient in accident, no damage to vehicle, no emergency personnel dispatched to scene, no hospital collaborate story, no app detection of accident.

I highly doubt she even has a lawyer at the moment. At this point just be forth right with Uber and insurance company and let them know she is scamming for lawsuit money.

As despicable as this is I'm doubtful she is the first to pull this stunt.



MiamiKid said:


> That's a new one for me. But for starters, what she's doing is a criminal offense, possibly felony.
> 
> Two possible charges at a minimum:
> 
> ...


Damit when the hell you started making sense. I been hanging around this place too long...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


Yes, happens all the time.

Pro tip: real or not, have stash of photos of car, keep sending them to uber and claim pax is either nutz or a scammer.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet
> The dascam footage is " Lost".
> 
> Its all " He Said, She Said" now.


Except the fact that there's no damage to the car.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Firstly get yourself a decent dashcam that will take larger cards. I use a Blueskysea B2W and a 400g card.


I think I've previously pondered that model to replace my POS/PITA totally overrated VanTrue N2. $139 is definitely an attractive price for all those features - especially if it doesn't fail after just a few months.

How long have you had yours?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082FCZK4V/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> I think I've previously pondered that model to replace my POS/PITA totally overrated VanTrue N2. $139 is definitely an attractive price for all those features - especially if it doesn't fail after just a few months.
> 
> How long have you had yours?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082FCZK4V/?tag=ubne0c-20


I've had my B2W about a month and it has been very good. Th3 best thing is that it takes a massive sd card. So far so good.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> I think I've previously pondered that model to replace my POS/PITA totally overrated VanTrue N2. $139 is definitely an attractive price for all those features - especially if it doesn't fail after just a few months.
> 
> How long have you had yours?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082FCZK4V/?tag=ubne0c-20


You leave your N2 mounted in parked car on hot days, that's why it stopped working correctly.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You leave your N2 mounted in parked car on hot days, that's why it stopped working correctly.


No that's not it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> No that's not it.


So what's wrong? Sorry to be so inquisitive but all the knowledge about the good and bad of these products are helpful.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Burgundyday123 said:


> thats why im so bummed! My dashcam uses a 16gb memory card and now i regretted I didn't get a larger memory card. I could only pull out the recordings after that not previous recordings, how bad this could be...


A larger memory card would not necessarily have helped. Depends on how much time passed since you gave the ride.

A better strategy would be to save all your recordings.
You can upload the videos to the cloud (YouTube, Google Drive, Dropbox, etc.).
That way if 3 months after a ride you get hit with a false claim, you can retrieve the video.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I've got a fully functional dual cam that with a NEW memory card would work perfect..

FREE to the first person to PM and pay for shipping...

Pruveoo from Amazon, paid $89 bux for it about a year ago... Not the top of the line... But works well...


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Progressive gave me the time frame of that trip


so even when someone claims to be in an accident they still won't tell you which ride it was? That's messed up. 
did they give any details of the alleged accident? Saying a minor accident is vague.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Maybe hand the case over to your own insurance company and tell them that someone tried to commit insurance fraud on you. Last time I checked, this was part of the services you'd get.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Take the car you were driving to a Green Light Hub and have them examine it for accident damage. When they see there is none, they should reactivate you. If they don't, tell them the next step is your lawyer. Uber does NOT want to be sued any more, ever again.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

getme2srq said:


> A larger memory card would not necessarily have helped. Depends on how much time passed since you gave the ride.
> 
> A better strategy would be to save all your recordings.
> You can upload the videos to the cloud (YouTube, Google Drive, Dropbox, etc.).
> That way if 3 months after a ride you get hit with a false claim, you can retrieve the video.


If you drive full time, do you have any idea how much space you need for 3 month driving?

Even with a 1080P dash cam, 5 min is 500MB. One hour footage takes 6GB space. 8 hours a day for 90 days is over 4TB data.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Aerodrifting said:


> If you drive full time, do you have any idea how much space you need for 3 month driving?
> 
> Even with a 1080P dash cam, 5 min is 500MB. One hour footage takes 6GB space. 8 hours a day for 90 days is over 4TB data.


So buy a 10tb external drive if you truly need to save that much to feel safe.... I'm perfectly happy with my 256gb card.... Uber and Lyft won't even accept it if you have it .. just tell them you do and are glad to provide it... And they normally stand down and calm down cuz they don't want the fight.....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G3QMPB5/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


Take good pix of all sides of your car, and submit to Uber proving no accident.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> South central mfer


There is no longer any such place. More like a Calabasas mfer.


----------



## Burgundyday123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the answers and advice! My case is still ongoing. The insurance agent still hasn’t been able to speak with the rider (even after a week!?) and is trying to reach out to her and will update with me next week. So, it seems the rider just wanted a free ride, and is currently avoiding to make other statements...


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Please keep us informed
> 
> does Uber cave easy
> 
> thinking of being a pax soon


It's the driver collective that so easily caves time and time again. It's all in the TOS that you foolishly agree to every time you go hit the road for peanuts.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Thanks everyone for the answers and advice! My case is still ongoing. The insurance agent still hasn't been able to speak with the rider (even after a week!?) and is trying to reach out to her and will update with me next week. So, it seems the rider just wanted a free ride, and is currently avoiding to make other statements...


Rider...fn pos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Thanks everyone for the answers and advice! My case is still ongoing. The insurance agent still hasn't been able to speak with the rider (even after a week!?) and is trying to reach out to her and will update with me next week. So, it seems the rider just wanted a free ride, and is currently avoiding to make other statements...


She's avoiding making other statements because she realized she's in deep sh*t for making false statements that can be classified as insurance fraud. Was the pax drunk when you picked them up?!?!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Burgundyday123 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope I can get some advice from you guys.
> I picked up a 7 mile ride from torrance to central LA area in the morning during 8-9am traffic hours, which took me 22 minutes, the ride was smooth like normal trips, except some traffic jams.
> Now this lady made up a false report to uber, fabricated that she was involved in a minor accident in my vehicle, when there is NO ACCIDENT,
> Now uber deactivated my account without giving me more details, and later today their insurance company progressive insurance called me that the rider filed an insurance claim against me.
> ...


Don't do anything and don't tell other insurance company anything. They are just trying to squeeze you into paying or admitting something - don't do or say anything, just ignore it until you get some sort of real legal notice - then tell your insurance.


----------

